
Flutter Just May Work - mmind
https://www.donnfelker.com/flutter-just-might-work/
======
danielscrubs
Worse than them shutting down Flutter is just letting the iOS part get less
resources until it’s a buggy pile of a mess and the users blame Apple and jump
ship.

~~~
skybrian
Since they've reimplemented the UI (like a game), I think the risk is more
that it would start looking dated after a while.

A bugfest is more likely to happen due to integration with native widgets that
change out from under you.

